# Hunting > Hunting >  Hunting Sambar with a 12 gauge

## kingstoncowboy

Just after some advice on what other guys are using in the way of Slugs/solids what ever you prefer to call them, to hunt Sambar.
I'm going to try hunting them with my 12-gauge shotgun, open sights.

Brand, type of slug/solid ? something good up to 100m?
Any ides would be great.

I'd usually use my .308 but going for something a bit different and with open sights. I'll be hunting pines,
I missed one the other day, well... didn't even see it take off, just heard crash off and it just... disappeared ! from about 3m away...WTF!

But hey thats hunting.

Thanks guys.

----------


## Maca49

Buy yourself a double gun. Baikel in 47/70? Reloaders Supplies

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

In aus the legal requirement is a single slug of at least 245gn. If that's our minimum I'd reckon it'd be an ethical load if you wanna try. Sambar are bloody tough though remember that. Broadside I'd be aiming at the neck, should anchor em pretty well on the spot.

Let us know how you go

----------


## Gibo

> Just after some advice on what other guys are using in the way of Slugs/solids what ever you prefer to call them, to hunt Sambar.
> I'm going to try hunting them with my 12-gauge shotgun, open sights.
> 
> Brand, type of slug/solid ? something good up to 100m?
> Any ides would be great.
> 
> I'd usually use my .308 but going for something a bit different and with open sights. I'll be hunting pines,
> I missed one the other day, well... didn't even see it take off, just heard crash off and it just... disappeared ! from about 3m away...WTF!
> 
> ...


Take me and throw me at it!!  :Wink:

----------


## phillipgr

Was that on your hunt the weekend of the sika show? Tough luck

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> Take me and throw me at it!!


Like your style!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> Was that on your hunt the weekend of the sika show? Tough luck
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


No last weekend, bloody exciting tho, when your that close and cant see it

----------


## Gibo

Good luck mate, I have a secret thing for Sambar, funny as I've never seen one in the flesh. Maybe thats part of it. All the stories of where they are or arnt more to the point gets me going.....

----------


## Bill999

a friend of mine who shot tons of pigs with his 12ga and solids dosent reccomend them at all, he changed to the 7.62x39 and spoke the world of it. 
is an open sited rifle an option for you?

----------


## PerazziSC3

shot my first deer with a shotgun and a solid, punched a 12ga hole right through. Cant remember the details of the round but it did the business

----------


## phillipgr

> No last weekend, bloody exciting tho, when your that close and cant see it


Definitely. Give you a hell of a fright. Was Oskar not there to indicate for you?

----------


## john m

Shotguns are just like rifles you need to try different brands and styles to find the load your gun likes. I have shot Buffalo Deer and Pigs with solids. Most cylinder bore guns with the right slug will give a 3" group at 70 yds if using adjustable sights, some will do this at 100 yds. I have 3 Mossberg shotties and each needs a different load to get 3" at 70. With the wrong slug these same guns will shoot a 9"-15"pattern at 30 yds. Good luck it takes time and money but once sorted there isnt much the 12 bore cant take down.

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> Definitely. Give you a hell of a fright. Was Oskar not there to indicate for you?


He was there right beside us

----------


## kingstoncowboy

> a friend of mine who shot tons of pigs with his 12ga and solids dosent reccomend them at all, he changed to the 7.62x39 and spoke the world of it. 
> is an open sited rifle an option for you?


I would normally hunt with my 308 with optic sights, but for close hunting I and something different I was looking at my shotgun for a change. Safer with a shotgun for the area as I don't want my projectiles traveling to far and a shoty would be better as there is   livestock around in other paddocks.

----------


## kingstoncowboy

Thanks for all the comments guys

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Try these baby's ......... I'm not sure if you can still get them but the Name says it all "Law Enforcement" by Fiocchi ... these are rifled slugs Ive smacked deer,pigs and goats at over 100m with these sinkers.....When I found they worked I brought about 10 x packets and now down to the last 10 or so........one of my fondest memories was pig hunting in Blenheim area I was carrying out a small sow back to the truck as the boys chased another pig.....I stepped out of the bush and onto the track and met a 90+ lb boar I snapped shot him in the head with one of these slugs at about 2 meters.......we found a chunk of lead down in his hips when we dressed him out ...... the slug Pollaked him on the spot ................!...happy Hunting...

----------


## big_foot

I tried some federal 3incher magnums through my escort taken a couple of pigs and fair few wallabies, even a koon out at about 70m- may have been a fluke though. Not sure if it causes more damage to the shoulder or the target :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## crunch

Federal power-shok are good I use them in my H@R for pig hunting, 12gauge 1 ounce solids.  They group better than the winchester solids in my gun.

----------

